# I suspect my new rabbit it pregnant....advice please!!



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello, I was just wondering if anyone can offer some advice. I picked up a female rabbit yesterday, I believe she is a rex. I turned her on her back so I can trim her claws as they were super long and notice her nipples were really visible and a little swollen. A tiny bit of milk came from her first 2 nipples so I believe she may be pregnant. I know the people had a male lion head but I was reassured they were never let together and they were always really careful with them. I have never had a litter of kits before and any advice on bringing them up I would be extremely grateful for....thank you xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

If you can be 100% certain she hasn't been near a buck in the last 34 days then she is most likely having a phantom pregnancy, some does will go as far as producing milk in a phantom, once she is spayed it will stop any more 

However if you still suspect she might be pregnant, make sure her hutch is in a nice quiet spot. If she is in a two tier hutch you will need to block off the ramp to make sure no wandering babies fall down and injure themselves. 
Make sure she has plenty of hay to use as nesting material and then just leave her be, only bothering her to feed and water.
Be aware that if she is pregnant, moving home could cause enough stress for her to scatter or cull the litter, this doesn't happen with every doe but it can happen.

If she does have babies try not to get the urge to handle the kits until the babies eyes are open and are starting to leave the nest by themselves, otherwise it might stress the doe enough to cull the babies (some does if you know them well enough and they trust you will allow the kits to be handled but it is best to be safe.)
If any of the kits need to be placed back in the nest make sure you distract the doe with some nice food and then rub your hands in the dirty bedding to make sure you get rid of an strong smells and make sure you smell like mum and then pick them up in some bedding and place them back in the nest after warming them up if needed.

Also make sure you don't clean out her hutch until the babies eyes are open as this could also upset her.

Hopefully it is just a phantom tho which is to sort by spaying her


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

As above!!!!

Generally rabbits are good at rearing their kits without any intervention, so try not to disturb the nest to look at them! As you have only just had the doe and you don't know how she will react, be careful not to stress her out. 
If a kit needs putting back in the nest, I would usually remove the mum into a place she can't see you and distract her with plenty of greens which she will need for milk production and rub your hands in her fur to get her scent then pick the kit up and put it back.......you could use this chance to check the others look healthy and being fed. 
Don't worry if you don't see mum feeding the kits, as she will usually feed them at night!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello. Update: Took her to the vets and they can't feel anything. They said it seems to be a phantom and once she is over it they highly recommend spaying which I was going to do anyway. Thank you so so much for all your help :smile5: xx


----------

